# Russian Imperial Stout drinker,black ale post,Sub-forum of what are you drinking ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Like i said before, I was out of control alcoholic 10 years ago but I change to one or two beers like these, always tasty black ale, I love it, but never abuse and never drink each day, I hate routine drinking,there no fun in it these ares :*Noire*-brewed in Montreal by *Brasseur du Monde* a local micro-brewery.

There ideal for piano music of futurist school of Russia since Imperial Stout,an for respect of the one whom started the tread what are you drinking tonight, I'm sorry did not want to lack respect over you're existing trend but i could'ain't find it ,so I started a Beer laden drinking post, for amateur of fine russian imperial stout, i taste about any stout that exist in the world , these are cheaper than guiness but great tast the: Noire by Brasseurs du Monde 5% alcohol 2 cans 375ml fit well whit music of: Roslavets, Lourié, Rubenstein Mossolov, Obhukov and other Russian futurists, this post is about black ale+ music you listen whit It and fine cheeze that goes whit it .Here we are lucky enought to have OKA cheeze Vermont and US state or town near us you should cross the border and purchase some to go whit the Stout,it's wonderful. :tiphat: cheers Black ale drinkers around the world!!!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Like i said before, I was out of control alcoholic 10 years ago but I change to one or two beers like these, always tasty black ale, I love it, but never abuse and never drink each day, I hate routine drinking,there no fun in it these ares :*Noire*-brewed in Montreal by *Brasseur du Monde* a local micro-brewery.
> 
> There ideal for piano music of futurist school of Russia since Imperial Stout,an for respect of the one whom started the tread what are you drinking tonight, I'm sorry did not want to lack respect over you're existing trend but i could'ain't find it ,so I started a Beer laden drinking post, for amateur of fine russian imperial stout, i taste about any stout that exist in the world , these are cheaper than guiness but great tast the: Noire by Brasseurs du Monde 5% alcohol 2 cans 375ml fit well whit music of: Roslavets, Lourié, Rubenstein Mossolov, Obhukov and other Russian futurists, this post is about black ale+ music you listen whit It and fine cheeze that goes whit it .Here we are lucky enought to have OKA cheeze Vermont and US state or town near us you should cross the border and purchase some to go whit the Stout,it's wonderful. :tiphat: cheers Black ale drinkers around the world!!!
> 
> View attachment 116948









, Yep I'm receiving my father whit Irish Stout beer the ''Noire from Brasseur du monde '' micro-brewed goodies, what should i listen to something from Eire or Avalon, This is where it's the most drank, I presume, some Dowland, Tallis, Richardson, Dunstable, Frye could be a good choice or something more random more obscure I most impress my father.


----------

